# DOTM January 2013 Poll #2!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, PHEW....There are THREE total polls. PLEASE only vote ONCE between all 3!!!! Good luck!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12918-dotm-january-2013-poll-1-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12920-dotm-january-2013-poll-3-a.html

Picture #11: Aussie submitted by naturalfeddogs










Picture #12: Uno submitted by Unosmom










Picture #13: Kai submitted by IslandPawsforRaw










Picture #14: Avery submitted by AveryandAudrey










Photo #15: Crush submitted by AngelBullys










Photo #16: Harleigh submitted by nikkiluvsu15










Photo #17: Duncan submitted by luvmyBRT










Photo #18: Levis submitted by bernadettelevis










Photo #19: Emmy submitted by jdatwood










Photo #20: Jump submitted by Dude_and_Bucks_Mamma


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's keep in mind that this is a friendly competition BY DFC members FOR DFC members. Please resist the urge to get everyone you know under the sun to join DFC just for the sake of getting a better spot in the calendar.


----------

